# Dylan's first hike



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

So it has been the hottest March ever here, so this morning I took the Becka and the little guy out for a hike in the hills.



















total blue sky!!









and really quite warm


















My two little guys looking just like two peas in a pod


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures my dogs just love to be out in the open country also. Your boy is really getting big they look great.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs, they look so content. Wish we had that weather, just when we thought spring was here we got 31cm of snow dumped on us!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures! Looks like they had a blast!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

nice hike. did you take enough water with you for you and the dogs?
i like a Rottie with it's tail.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooh so beautiful! Both of your dogs are just gorgeous!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Great pictures, lovely dogs!


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments



doggiedad said:


> nice hike. did you take enough water with you for you and the dogs?
> i like a Rottie with it's tail.


Water and black dogs go together. I never go out in the hills with out water for them a hat for me and a emergency way off. 

That being said, the pics where taken at 9.30 in the morning. Because of how they behave I would rather take them out from 6.00 when it is light and cool and come off the hill before mid-day. As Dylan is still young it will be a while before I can take him on all day hikes


----------

